# Ease of modding a GTO



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm most likely going to be looking at picking up a GTO. I don't think I'll have enough money to pickup an 05 LS2, so I will most likely have to pickup an 04 LS1. I have $2500 basically set away for whichever car I get to mod. If I spent it all on the engine, how much do you think I could be pushing?

The other car I was thinking about was either the 350z or a 2002 TransAm WS6. 

Which one will I get the best response out of the engine by putting the mods on and which mods?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

the WS6 has "basically" the same engine, even though its rated at 305 it actually made 345 and the GTO makes around 350, though most are making more stock. The 350Z? nah, pass on that. 

SO, for $2500 you can get full exhaust, *a tune*, a cold air kit, and if going with an auto, a torque converter for a half second gain or if going with a manual, a new shifter for better feel.

I put "a tune" in bold because that is where you get all your power from. DO NOT SKIMP HERE! Get a good tuner!

Also, for a couple hundred bucks, you can customize your gauges. Not a performance gain but, a really cool ass mod to do!


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

From what I read, stock 04 GTO's are getting around 290HP and 300tq to the wheels?

By adding all of those mods, what kind of gain do you think I will have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

there again, are you an auto or stick? Since you quoted 290 I am assuming manual. With a full exhaust (long tubes, cats, catback), a tune and a CAI, I think you should be around 330 at the tires. BUT, we have other users that have done the same mods and maybe they can post up their dyno sheets.

If you are an auto, and add a converter to that, you will lose about 10-15 at the tires but gain a LOT of torque! For example, my 98 camaro made 285 at the tires after a cam, rebuild, catback, and 2800 stall. Stock was 273. Stock, it ran a [email protected] After all the mods, and with only 12 more hp at the tires, it went [email protected] So dyno numbers are great and all, but if you can utilize your power, thats what counts.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

If its horsepower you really want - put the $2500 into a stock 2005 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Its kind of hard to beat this price though. This is at a dealer in Manassas, VA and the only reason -I- dont pursue it is mainly because of the manual.

2004 GTO, 12k miles, $20,921


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah, it would definatly be a manual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

ok then, my numbers of 330 is my story and im sticking to it!


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

are there any reasonable 05's for sale ? $25,000 or not that reasonable yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

best I can find is 28-29k. And thats with the red tag discount. If I could find one for 25, I would buy it NOW!


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

black one ?
http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.com/10/6/5/81727065.htm


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

impulse blue 6-spd
http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.com/10/6/5/81727065.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

KENTUCKY ????? Granted, for only 2k its a killer deal but......KENTUCKY?!?!?!


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

red/red
http://www.collectorcartraderonline.com/caddetail.html?/ad-cache/10/0/7/81890607.htm


you are calling on these right ? :seeya:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Go with the 6-speed, you'll be happy you did. 
(big_mike MAY tell you differently though hehe)
99.999999999% of the time you should listen to big_mike, cause he knows what he's talking about...but he's backwards in the auto/manual war. His bones are getting creaky, and the arthritis is kickin' in at his ripe old age of 32, so he's an automatic lover.
:lol: 

I had the choice between a more-expensive 2005 and a cheaper 2004 and I went with the 2005 too, you get 50 extra horses from the factory...and it's a bit easier to get to 500 when you have a 50-horse head start.


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I've decided to go a different route I think.

I've decided to go with a rolling body 1993-1995 Mazda RX-7 and then I'm going to be picking up a 2001+ LS1 and T56 transmition and then going to swap it into the 7. 350-360HP + 2800lbs car + 30mpg = dream car


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> 99.999999999% of the time you should listen to big_mike, cause he knows what he's talking about...but he's backwards in the auto/manual war. His bones are getting creaky, and the arthritis is kickin' in at his ripe old age of 32, so he's an automatic lover.


*rubs Ben Gay on wrist* boy, I tell you what. Dont make me compare timeslips to you! lil whippersnapper.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> His bones are getting creaky, and the arthritis is kickin' in at his ripe old age of 32, so he's an automatic lover.


HEY! I'M 32 and I can still lift my own walker, AND drive stick!! :cool


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

The ad says impulse blue BUT ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...iewItemQQcategoryZ7244QQitemZ4595201648QQrdZ1


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

05 Black/black auto BUY IT NOW $22000
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...iewItemQQcategoryZ7244QQitemZ4595707531QQrdZ1


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm pushing 13.3 ET @~106 with a basically stock car. with DRs i could get high 12s. with $2,500 i'd get a cam, headers and a tune. the CAIs aren't really cold air inductions and IMHO aren't a good bang for the buck. if it's a stick you're going to want to get a GMM shifter before anything tho. no HPs but it will be a joy to shift then.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

hate to burst your bubble but in order to get a 12.9 from your current run, your gonna need to 60' at LEAST a 1.6 and thats not going to happen. See, for every tenth reduction in 60, you gain .15 in quarter ET.

I dont make the rules, I just quote em.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

If you want noticable power save your money up to around 5k and drop it all on the twin turbo system.... At least it will be something you will really appreciate... but ..First mod should allways be the skipshift eliminator LMFAO....force shifting sux azz .. :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

that can be done with tuning.


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd love to get a LS1 FD, but stock, the have like 300+HP to a car that weights 2900lbs is not a very good mix for keeping the car under control. Who knows, I will see.


----------

